# Okay...I'm stupid



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

So...I think I'm making the big plunge and starting my journal...go to the where to start thing...copy...paste...answer every question...post...and...now I've got that in the "where to get started" section....

I give up...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh no.  Don't give up.  When you go to the journal section, click on 'Start a new thread', just like when you ask a question in other parts of the site, only give it a journal title, like your name.  We would love to hear about your on-goings.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 11, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh no.  Don't give up.  When you go to the journal section, click on 'Start a new thread', just like when you ask a question in other parts of the site, only give it a journal title, like your name.  We would love to hear about your on-goings.


X2 don't give up


----------



## kstaven (Nov 11, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> So...I think I'm making the big plunge and starting my journal...go to the where to start thing...copy...paste...answer every question...post...and...now I've got that in the "where to get started" section....
> 
> I give up...


Should have reported it. We could have moved it for you.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

You should have copied and pasted the whole thing into a journal post. lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll try again another day...sigh...will do a journal and will find my )*)(T*&%^%*(*&)(* camera too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'll try again another day...sigh...will do a journal and will find my )*)(T*&%^%*(*&)(* camera too


That's a shame. Guess we'll have to wait till then...

I wish you would have copied and pasted that post into a new post (your journal) and then edited that post. lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah well...like I said...I'm stupid.

Another day...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yeah well...like I said...I'm stupid.
> 
> Another day...


haha Well I'll be waiting till then. I did see you were bit by a pig? Is that right?


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the hugs Autumn...I am kinda frustrated at the moment.

And yeah Straw...bit several times...boar and sows...big teeth...took a chunk through the fence out of my winter coat...then when we had baby piggies I thought them so cute and pink...picked one up and my Dad said...they squeal...don't let that scare you and you drop it...yup...squealed...I screamed...I dropped it...but luckily it wasn't hurt.

By the way...pigs eat plastic sandals...tossed one of my sister's new plastic sandals in with them to see if they would eat it...yup...they did...then I got a lickin from my Mom


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 11, 2012)

sorry you got a lickin but it is a funny post


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hugs Autumn...I am kinda frustrated at the moment.
> 
> And yeah Straw...bit several times...boar and sows...big teeth...took a chunk through the fence out of my winter coat...then when we had baby piggies I thought them so cute and pink...picked one up and my Dad said...they squeal...don't let that scare you and you drop it...yup...squealed...I screamed...I dropped it...but luckily it wasn't hurt.
> 
> By the way...pigs eat plastic sandals...tossed one of my sister's new plastic sandals in with them to see if they would eat it...yup...they did...then I got a lickin from my Mom


So I take it you don't like pigs. haha I personally like pigs and do not mind the sounds but they are one of the only animals that I do have to say I am scared of. I think it is because I have never owned one so do not know alot about them but they do have some nasty teeth and they will bite. But I still like pigs and want them. I like to be able to mess with them and push them around though. I'm not scared of and cow or bull but pigs can be scary. lol

That's the other thing. They do eat _anything_. heheh @ you're mom.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh...one more tip from me about pigs I learned as a kid...never try to impress your city cousins (although they were quite impressed) by suggesting a pig rodeo...who can hop on a pig and be timed to see who can stay on the longest...I won...but...did not know that those pigs were in a special area off the barn because they were coming close to having piglets...stressed them badly and they all aborted that night.  Didn't get a lickin for that one since I truly did not know...what seemed like a good idea at that time turned out to be not so good


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for your upcoming journal!!! Can't wait. I've been working on one on word but I think I'm gonna nix the whole thing. I am not computer savvy, so I get your frustration!

Pigs are awful! They always sound possessed, the stench alone is gross, and they are ugly (in person, not cute little figurines). 
Straw is trying to persuade my family to get a pig, raise it up for market. Yeah right like that will ever happen! NO WAY!

This just proves you are not stupid, cuz you don't like pigs!     I'll be waiting for your journal.


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


When you try again, just c&p it all into a word document so that if you make a mistake you won't lose anything.  And if you put it in the wrong spot just report and one of us will move it for you without a problem


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 12, 2012)

Awww come on Bon! You have to try again. Everyone is counting on you! I know you can do it! 

Pigs are kind or scary. Our pot belly pig out on the barn is scary. He's gotten huge since we've had him, he is basically eating ear corn free choice since he just wanders around free now. He's got big tusks. My schnauzer Pick, who is fearless, goes right up to his face. That scares me to death because he looks like he could just take a big chunk right out of her, yikes! The little piggies in the house however, are cute as a button. They are at my feet right now snuggled up next to the heat vent. Yesterday we used them as an "alarm clock" for the girls to get them up. Tim just picked up one of the pigs, who proceeded to squeal so LOUD, and carried it up to the girl's room. lol. Needless to say, they got up.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 12, 2012)

Stupid? Never! Could have happened to any of us . Look, the cold weather is coming (I woke up to 34 degrees this morning), that should give you some time to find your camera and just think of snuggling in your warm house and settling down at your computer to start your journal with a cup of hot cocoa or coffee . No worries.... And then we can all settle down similarly in front of OUR computers to see what goes on at Casa Bonbean


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 12, 2012)

Casa Bonbean...hahahahahahaha...don't have a farm name, but like that 

Can't spend too much time on here these days though (who am I kidding...such an addict) since I have so much to do to get this house ready for company with one toddler and one baby crawling.

Nothing really exciting here though, so my journal may be a bit boring...once I attempt it again.

Cold front coming in now...strong winds and rain last night and finally my sheepies decided that shelter looked good...then next few nights down to freezing again...raining and windy right now...hmmm...to journal or to get my butt in gear with this house...think it will be a bath for my dogs...getting out in that wind and rain this morning made them smell not so good


----------

